# Fake Megaupload sites surface (phishing scam)



## abel009 (Jan 21, 2012)

> While cable cord cutters are bemoaning the loss of Megaupload, supporters have been trying to resurrect it on various servers around the world. The U.S. Department of Justice accused the site of promoting piracy by allowing users to anonymously share files and seized it, but ABC News reports, "Megaupload is now on a server that has no domain name but has the address http://109.236.83.66. According to the website www.urlquery.net, the Megaupload's new server is based in the Netherlands. Overnight supporters for the site hosted the remnants of Megaupload at www.Megavideo.bz indicating that content was being hosted in Belize." Also, did you realize that when New Zealand cops went to arrest Megaupload's founder, he was discovered in Dotcom Mansion's safe room?



Haaa the US governvent thinks that they own the internet ,fail

Source
Source


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 21, 2012)

Pishing? Lol spelling failure, this proves it's fake.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 21, 2012)

Stupid American politicians that think they own the world (and the Internet).

At least SOPA is dead. (Though PIPA is still a threat  )


----------



## wowzaman12 (Jan 21, 2012)

actually pipa is dead, new appearent threat is OPEN bill which stands for *Online Protection and Enforcement of Digital Trade* (can read on it on wikipedia) which is the alternative bill to pipa and backed by google and facebook at least as the wikipedia article mentions


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 21, 2012)

wowzaman12 said:


> actually pipa is dead, new appearent threat is OPEN bill which stands for *Online Protection and Enforcement of Digital Trade* (can read on it on wikipedia) which is the alternative bill to pipa and backed by google and facebook at least as the wikipedia article mentions


Why Google, why???

I hope it's at least better than SOPA+PIPA.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> wowzaman12 said:
> 
> 
> > actually pipa is dead, new appearent threat is OPEN bill which stands for *Online Protection and Enforcement of Digital Trade* (can read on it on wikipedia) which is the alternative bill to pipa and backed by google and facebook at least as the wikipedia article mentions
> ...


Criticizing without finding out about it first. Real smart.

Well, they support it because the main goal of the bill is, from the article, "The OPEN Act seeks to stop transfers of money to foreign websites whose primary purpose is piracy or counterfeiting." So it's not trying to take down the petty things SOPA was trying to, but rather to remove Piracy down from the websites to which this could pertain to by blocking US access to them. The guys who made this even dislike SOPA. This not only helps internet businesses but also against counterfeiting. They also DO NOT think that blocking IP's are a good idea.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 21, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > wowzaman12 said:
> ...


Yes, it is real smart .
Sound OK compared to PIPA I suppose...


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 21, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > wowzaman12 said:
> ...


That actually sounds like a reasonable idea.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2012)

OPEN was backed as a more-reasonable alternative to some of the measures proposed in PIPA, SOPA and ACTA. While it still isn't great, it's far better than the alternative.

...that said, ACTA still exists.


----------



## wasim (Jan 21, 2012)

So would you get access to old files on the site ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Stupid American politicians that think they own the world (and the Internet).
> 
> At least SOPA is dead. (Though PIPA is still a threat  )



I'm pretty sure the crackdown, while in part being because it hosted pirated material, was also because of money laundering.

Also, it's contradictory to say American politicians are evil or something and then bring up SOPA since it was American politicians who killed the bill. If anything it proves that American government is for the people, by the people, since people didn't want the bill to pass.


----------



## hova1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If anything it proves that American government is for the people, by the people, since people didn't want the bill to pass.


What a foolish thing to say. It took a blackout of important sites in order to move anything along. When people were writing their congress folks before the blackout, they didn't care. They are not for the "people". They are for the corporations because they get their money from them. Thats what you get for only having to options to vote for. Well i don't care, i don't plan on being an American anytime soon anyway, so i'm glad that's your problem and not mine.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 21, 2012)

The US government is anything but for the people. I'm not going to say that every single one (politicians in washington) of them is bad but they far outway the good ones that are still around there.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 21, 2012)

To me anything that censors the web is a BAD idea. The fact that a few of us think that OPEN isn't "That Bad" means they are already changing our minds on it. If we give them an inch they will take a mile, hold the line we have and keep the internet 100% open


----------



## Blastoise (Jan 21, 2012)

purechaos996 said:


> To me anything that censors the web is a BAD idea. The fact that a few of us think that OPEN isn't "That Bad" means they are already changing our minds on it. If we give them an inch they will take a mile, hold the line we have and keep the internet 100% open


This is exactly right.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 21, 2012)

i been told that new site is a phishing site


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the IP address is fake/phishing. However, I have seen one site that claims it can find downloads for all old MegaUpload content over usenet, but I probably can't link it here. Even if I could, I don't want to, seeing as I am against piracy. I haven't tried it (don't have a usenet account, nor any desire to download anything from MegaUpload), so I don't even know if it works.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 21, 2012)

purechaos996 said:


> To me anything that censors the web is a BAD idea. The fact that a few of us think that OPEN isn't "That Bad" means they are already changing our minds on it. If we give them an inch they will take a mile, hold the line we have and keep the internet 100% open


You're exactly right! This government is only out to protect the money hungry corporations and any censorship of the internet will not help us in any way, shape or form.
We need to continue the blockade of any censoring bill or act, no matter what they say these bills are not in place to do what they claim.

These people will try to pass anything if it will slowly allow them to sneak in other things in the end.
When we start to accept this kind of thing we will begin to accept other things that are not right.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> > To me anything that censors the web is a BAD idea. The fact that a few of us think that OPEN isn't "That Bad" means they are already changing our minds on it. If we give them an inch they will take a mile, hold the line we have and keep the internet 100% open
> ...



Yes, open web for everyone, let's let child porn and all manner of things illegal across the entire web! Let's let all those phishing and info stealing sites grow and grow! Let's let scams keep going!

Seriously, web censorship is something needed. We have it in real life and people wouldn't argue about a lot of our real life censorship, why is the web exempt?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes, open web for everyone, let's let child porn and all manner of things illegal across the entire web! Let's let all those phishing and info stealing sites grow and grow! Let's let scams keep going!
> 
> Seriously, web censorship is something needed. We have it in real life and people wouldn't argue about a lot of our real life censorship, why is the web exempt?


You knew exactly what I meant, no need to try making something out of it that it's not.

These bills are put into place to combat piracy, not child porn or other illegalities. Otherwise those things would have been gone long ago.


----------



## Majorami (Jan 21, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Stupid American politicians that think they own the world (and the Internet).
> 
> At least SOPA is dead. (Though PIPA is still a threat  )


It'll never be dead.

And American Politicians don't think they own the world. Corporations do.

American politicians are corrupt, and are paid/bribed money to influence/vote on legislation that turns in industry's favor for the sake of monopolization.* Politicians don't want to fuck up our world, they're just paid to want to fuck up their world.*

If there is/was never any money to be gained/lost in any decision, I strongly believe that politicians would actually increase our rights. Its because they're either paid or tricked into taking them away that makes American problems, the world's problems.

By tricked I mean that a majority of our senators and people in power are just plain ignorantabout what is and isn't common sense. SOPA and PIPA threatened to break the internet, and the polititians backing it were either ignorant of it's repracussions, or are just influenced by money. Its all about money or Personal Image to them, which is why they often back policies that get the whole world in an uproar.

Proof that politions are either ignorant or bribed can be found in a recent congress decision to make the 2 table spoons of tomato paste on school pizza, qualify pizza as a "vegetable" so that food industry would not have to spend more money to change/provide school lunches with a more appropriate/nutritions meal, because, school luches require an x amount of vegetables in a government mandated criteria for schools to still recieve government funding. Overlooking that tomatoes are fruit, and that tomato paste is not even 50% tomatoes, and that pizza is covered in cheese and grease; school pizza is now somehow a vegetable just because of two table spoons of sauce. How congress can be so ignorant to think pizza counts as vegetable are the lobbyists that are paid to "teach" and "inform" the "benefits" of pizza, to make it appear as a healthy meal. They do this because the government pays the food industry over 10 billion over the course of 5 years to cover school lunches. Thats alot of money at stake, so the food industry spends millions to either bribe politicians, or use tactics to convince them that what is wrong, is actually right. Not like you and anyone cares about that, I thought it was just an interesting (yet frustrating) fact about just how corrupt or gullible our polititians can be.

The same thing like the lunch thing is done every year by lobyists and industry representives to either bribe or teach politicians to swing towards their financial favor. These petty tactics are what gets the shitty rules and regulations passed by congress all the time. Not just for school lunches, but for SOPA, for PIPA, for the steel industry, for the coal industry, for the oil industry, media industry, clothing industry, and for any other multi-billion industry out there. As long as there is money to gain or competition to lose, there will always be forces that lead politians astray and fuck things up for the entire world.

Thats why I think the polititians arent controlling, just either retarded as hell or corrupt. Its the corporations/industry supporting them thats the controlling part. They just want the rules turned in their favor and aren't affraid to use any means necessary to persuade the people in charge to make that so.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2012)

purechaos996 said:


> To me anything that censors the web is a BAD idea. The fact that a few of us think that OPEN isn't "That Bad" means they are already changing our minds on it. If we give them an inch they will take a mile, hold the line we have and keep the internet 100% open



Yeah lets legalize child porn while we're at it.
Fuck censorship
you retard.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> > To me anything that censors the web is a BAD idea. The fact that a few of us think that OPEN isn't "That Bad" means they are already changing our minds on it. If we give them an inch they will take a mile, hold the line we have and keep the internet 100% open
> ...



You know what I mean, don't try and turn it around and say something that I didn't intentionally mean. We already have laws against Child porn, And the government has already proven they can take down sites if they want to ala Megaupload. If both previous statements are true that why do we another law that will untimately censor MORE then just what it's intended to.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 21, 2012)

its gonna be difficult to bring down a site that supported piracy (in whatever way) just like TPB is still alive (strangely).

censorship should occur but not like this and GOOGLE has summarized this excellently:
*Stop Piracy Not Liberty*


----------



## chyyran (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with insidexdeath that it's fake. 

I would think that the Megaupload guys are too busy conferring with laywers than to  be "working to be back full again"

Not to mention that it's full of spelling errors.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

One, lets be reasonable here and not fling shit at people for not towing the line.
Two, those who equate an open internet to the legalization of child porn are going to extremes.
Three, try to remember that most people tend to report child porn when they see it.

Now that that has been said. I am completely against all forms of governmental censorship for the internet. Period.
Before the "you support child porn!" accusations start flying I just want to note that the internet is not a corrupting force, people are.
Perhaps if people try to self regulate and use all that Anonynous rage for more than trolling, the internet might be a better more reasonable place.

It has been proven by history that when power is given to governmental authority it is abused. Look at the whole anti-trust ordeal in the early 20th century. Power was given to the government to oppose the monopolies and that power got used to destroy unions instead.

There are unintended consequences to actions like these. Perhaps in this instance it would be best to solve the problem ourselves, If you want to kill piracy troll tpb and report everything you can.
If you want to kill child porn make like anonymous and do some raids and report the results to the FBI.
Just don't give your power away and pretend you have none.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 22, 2012)

Koumori_Knight said:


> One, lets be reasonable here and not fling shit at people for not towing the line.
> Two, those who equate an open internet to the legalization of child porn are going to extremes.
> Three, try to remember that most people tend to report child porn when they see it.
> 
> ...



This.

That is exactly what I meant by my first post, and I'd actually like to appologize for any confusion it may have caused. We can all agree there is some bad things on the internet, however we should be the ones reporting sites to the authorites.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > wowzaman12 said:
> ...



I wonder if this means they will block transactions between WoW players and the Chinese gold farmers. Wouldn't surprise me, seeing as how Blizzard has two companies in court over bots like Glyder.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> I wonder if this means they will block transactions between WoW players and the Chinese gold farmers. Wouldn't surprise me, seeing as how Blizzard has two companies in court over bots like Glyder.



Technically gold farming isn't piracy or counterfeiting, it's just against the Terms of Service of most MMOs and will get you banned from the MMO. There isn't really a law against purchasing virtual content, regardless of its if allowed by in the ToS or not. It's the responsibility of the operator of the MMO or whatever it is to stop things against their ToS (unless that stuff just so happens to break the law like if I were to spam child pornography in WoW somehow).



hova1 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > If anything it proves that American government is for the people, by the people, since people didn't want the bill to pass.
> ...



The bill was already having doubts before the blackout. And I know that politicians aren't smart but they ain't fucking mindreaders. The blackout of many popular sights was a clear message of public opinion. They represent the public and therefore killed the bill.

But they're probably for corporations because big ones like Google and Facebook were all about the protest. What's not to say they put the lean on them with some lobby power?

EDIT: Maybe you just hate on the American government because you're so thrilled with the prospect of "fighting the power" or "being rebellious" that common sense goes out the window, so long as you can hate on big things. The government certainly isn't perfect but SOPA is a clear example of them supporting public opinion, or you can look at it as them being greedy, corporation driven pigs except the drivers aren't your evil SOPA supporters, they're SOPA opponents. BUT THEY'RE THE GOOD GUYS SO HURRAY FOR LOBBYING AND HURRAY FOR CORPORATIONS.


----------



## hova1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The bill was already having doubts before the blackout. And I know that politicians aren't smart but they ain't fucking mindreaders.


Well they should be smart otherwise that's a problem



> The blackout of many popular sights was a clear message of public opinion. They represent the public and therefore killed the bill.


So they kill every bill that the public doesn't want? I seriously doubt that.



> But they're probably for corporations because big ones like Google and Facebook were all about the protest. What's not to say they put the lean on them with some lobby power?


Because the MPAA/RIAA paid more for lobbyists than Google and Facebook could afford?



> EDIT: Maybe you just hate on the American government because you're so thrilled with the prospect of "fighting the power" or "being rebellious" that common sense goes out the window, so long as you can hate on big things.


How can you say that, just because of some lines i wrote? I don't hate anything, it just bothers me that some of you guys think that the world got saved because some sites staged a blackout and from now on they will "listen to the people". You are being foolish right now. And no, just because i criticize something doesn't mean I'm "being rebellious". BTW: The American constitution got written for citizens to be "rebellious" should the government act not in the name of the people. Your entire country got built from a "rebellion", so what's your problem?



> The government certainly isn't perfect but SOPA is a clear example of them supporting public opinion, or you can look at it as them being greedy, corporation driven pigs except the drivers aren't your evil SOPA supporters, they're SOPA opponents. BUT THEY'RE THE GOOD GUYS SO HURRAY FOR LOBBYING AND HURRAY FOR CORPORATIONS.


Now you're just being silly, or you mean that cynical.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is hilarious.


----------

